# Lead Line Gripe...



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok so my daughter is going to be 1 next year and I am very excited to turn my seasoned show horse into her lead line horse. My only problem is... Every single lead line class I have ever seen (have not seen any rated lead line classes and honestly don't know if there are any) everyone wins. Don't get me wrong in a way I understand it feels good for everyone to win BBUUUTTT..... I want my daughter to learn that you can't and won't ALWAYS win. I don't want her to do lead line and get first all the time then start doing 10&under and get a second or not place at all and start crying. Am I the only one who thinks they should not give first to everyone all the time.

P.s. I think play days are an exception and perhaps schooling shows at the barn etc etc but does everyone get first because it is hard to judge a lead line class? Heck I do it all the time and there are some GOOD little riders out there.


----------



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

Breed shows judge leadline classes with regular placings, at least in APHA. Try an upper level show?


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

oh vair oh said:


> Breed shows judge leadline classes with regular placings, at least in APHA. Try an upper level show?


Thank you for the FYI =) I've only done 3 lead line classes mostly as being a handler and I have watched a couple of non schooling show classes but nothing like Congress or rated shows etc.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Please note that for APHA leadline classes, the child must be between the ages of 3 and 8. 

I should hope that other show associations follow similar guidelines.


----------

